# How to field dress / cook quail



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys I have made a video about field dressing quail and cooking it on a improvised camp grill , hope you like it


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Even you got caught in the rain , it still a very good video , thank you . I love watching your videos .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That looks like a great meal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Great post as usual.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys !


----------

